# 9 Day Old Buck with Gooey Eye



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

As the title reads, one in a litter of four mice has a leaking eye. The liquid is cloudy and only coming from the corner of his right eye which has a very tiny opening. I've never experienced this before, any advice on what this could be and if there's anything that can be done?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Eye infection most likely.

Has occurred a few times within my population, often caused by stress or bad genetics. However, I never had a baby mouse with it. I never used medication. In all causes, it resolved itself. Mice that experience such, I avoid breeding.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Yeah, it actually looks a lot better today. Maybe the mom's claw or a piece of aspen poked him in his eye. I won't be breeding him regardless.

Edit: His eye is opened now and looking fine. Just opened early for some reason, I guess.


----------

